# Tell me about Select AOE CH Elvaston's Southern Byrne



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

Please give me any feedback on what kind of dog and sire (frozen semen still available) this male was....What traits was he known for? Strengths? Weaknesses? Did anyone ever see him in person or meet him? Please feel free to PM me. Thank you very much!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*AOE Select Ex. Ch. Elvaston's Southern Byrne* *PT, HT, ROM*
OFA H GS-61665G30M-PI OFA E GS-EL12573-PI
Breeder: A. Marsh 
Owner: Frank & Carolyn Martello & Doris Estabrook
DOB: December 10th, 1998 

AOE SEL CH (US/CAN) Elvaston's Southern Byrne - German Shepherd Dog
​


----------



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks! I already have his photos and GSD Review comments but was looking for additional feedback from breeders that bred to him or competed against him. But, thanks for your reply!!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

He was a California dog, so I didnt get to see him.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Think you may get more replies and responses if you can add what YOU are looking for and why you are asking about him.

For instance if I was looking for a new puppy for Schutzhund, I probably would want to look somewhere else and other lines. But if I was interested in AKC Showlines then I'd be on the right track.

More importantly WHO is breeding what dog to what dog and what are THEIR breeding goals? So are those a match up with my background, experience, and goals for a dog?


----------



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

I'd like to know exactly what I stated in my original post!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

ninemaplefarm said:


> I'd like to know exactly what I stated in my original post!


Seemed clear to me you were asking for opinions, evaluations and not saying how you were going to use the info.


----------



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

Yes, I would like opinions and personal experiences of people who bred to the dog or showed against him or met him in person.

Why does it matter how I plan on using the information? What an odd question....

If one doesn't have any information on the dog than they don't have to post anything at all. Why even reply to the thread? Just ignore it.

I was under the impression there were many long time breeders of show dogs on this forum and could provide information to me about the animal in question...


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I feel soooooooooo scolded. Going to sit in the corner.


----------



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

Sorry.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

ninemaplefarm said:


> Sorry.


No prob. I misinterpreted one of your posts.
I can't contribute anything but I do know that Abby has Color Guard twice on her sire's side.


----------



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

PaddyD said:


> No prob. I misinterpreted one of your posts.
> I can't contribute anything but I do know that Abby has Color Guard twice on her sire's side.


I like him too!!

What is her movement and temperament like? 

Do you have a conformation shot of her and her dam?

Feel free to PM me.....

Thanks,
Sara


----------



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

Paddy, thanks for the pms......


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i have a (ai) boss son (half brother to booker), who is 8 now (and showing no sign of slowing down), extremely agile and coordinated, great pigment, little long in the pasterns, not the best feet. extropian (loose lower eyelids) runs in the line. little soft in temperment (could be environmental rather than genetic, more socialization on my part would've been good). wonderful with family, little bit over protective of me with others. beautiful beyond belief (of course i am a bit biased). dog of a lifetime for me. 

strengths the line is known for: GREAT strong rear ends (seriously), especially true going away. spectacular movement, not only reach and drive but really beautiful suspension. i never saw booker in person but only in videos, so i can't speak to his temperment.

don't know if this is a "weakness" or not but i'll throw it out there anyway, 'cause it can be really annoying, lolol...boss kidz (and grandkidz) are known to be "talkers". bark, bark, bark. one time in the parade of greats at the national all these boss kidz were lined up and waiting to go in the ring, and it was a symphony of sheppies all "talking" the boss talk. everyone i've ever known who has a boss kid or grandkid has a talker. genetic barkers, lolol, can't shut 'em up!!!

we've had no health issues at all (knock on wood), in eight years our only vet visits have been for neuter (age 6), and nail trims. there were some health issues in the litter, pm me for details.

here's the cashman:


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Don't know how many generations it carries but Abby got the agility, speed, movement and suspension ... and the talking. But those are probably just normal GSD traits. Don't know how much of it came through Bono (she is a Bono granddaughter). So I guess this would just be a brag.
http://www.marhaven.com/memories.htm


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

pat, do you know if bo is still alive. i know that "uncle" cash (marhaven's man in black), is now gone. i think boss was 12 when he went to the bridge, just missed the 13 club. can you post abby's picture? who is abby's dam? i'm very interested in the health issues in this line.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I can only guess that Black Orchid is still alive, don't really know.
I can only give you Abby's sire. Her dam's line is of no interest to anyone.
CH Bodan's Place Your Bet Of Grey Pine - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

sorry meant bono not black orchid, forgot they call her bo. is that abby in your avatar?


----------

